
A forgotten Anglo-Saxon colony on the north-eastern Black Sea coast (2015) - pepys
http://www.caitlingreen.org/2015/05/medieval-new-england-black-sea.html
======
memsom
The Crimea is a funny old place. Last vestige of the Goths, possible Anglo-
Saxon colony.. interesting stuff. Makes me wonder if those peoples ever met.
They might have at least had a common ground for communication. I don't know
enough about the area to know how closely they were geographically. It might
make a wonderful novel is any aspiring writers feel like using it as a basis.

~~~
danohu
Not quite the Crimea, but you might like the novelist Amin Maalouf. He
primarily writes historical novels set in the medieval Islamic world -- with
protagonists who travel a lot, so you see some of the (more-or-less accurate)
interactions of different places and people.

'Samarkand' is my favourite of his novels, or 'Leo the African' is probably
his most well-known.

------
zeveb
How tragic! Their homes taken from them by a foreign conqueror, their people
overthrown and enslaved, they flee to a foreign land, establish a colony … and
eventually they're wiped out by the Turks. Sad to think of the cousins of the
Beowulf poet, of Ælfric and of Cynewulf expiring on the Anatolian coast.

~~~
marssaxman
I imagine that the people they displaced during the process of establishing
that colony would have just as dramatic a story, about having their homes
taken from them by a foreign conqueror... I wonder what happened to them
afterward?

------
thriftwy
It's like repeating the Flight of Aeneas from Troy in backward direction but
then missing destination a bit.

------
ranit
Off-topic: Why is Crimea classified as being on the north-eastern coast of
Black Sea? It is on the Northern coast.

